
Ask HN: How can I find a mentor? - lostPoncho
I have been learning to program on and off for a year now, and recently I  tried to take it up again seriously. But, when trying to learn new things I am having problems in understanding the basic things like how is work-stealing scheduler like go&#x27;s is different from node&#x27;s event loop or how are synchronous and blocking different from each other. I have tried asking such questions on stack overflow, but have been shot down because of being unspecific or not constructive. I feel like discussing these topics with someone who has better knowledge of these subjects can help clear up things.
======
sogen
There was a thread a month ago, Who's mentoring

EDIT: found it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148619)

------
PaulHoule
try [https://hackhands.com/](https://hackhands.com/)

